Ask HN: What movies that showcase leadership will you always recommend? - rustoo
======
fuzzfactor
It's not a movie but I just saw this in March:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/jonny-kim-nasa-astronaut-
nav...](https://www.businessinsider.com/jonny-kim-nasa-astronaut-navy-seal-
medical-doctor-why-successful-2020-3)

------
giantg2
There are many military movies. Band of Brothers (technically a mini series).
Has examples of good and poor leadership as well as slightly different styles.

There are many sports movies too. The movie Greater shows how one can become a
leader by inspiring their peers and persevering.

I can't think of that many business movies. There have been a couple movies
about Steve Job. He was successful, but I'm not sure I'd call him a good
leader.

------
emteycz
Star Trek TNG, especially scenes with Data in command.

------
efortis
The Bridge on the River Kwai

------
JuliusPullo
APOLLO 13

NASA Director: "This could be the worst disaster NASA's ever experienced."

Gene Kranz: "With all due respect, sir, I believe this is gonna be our finest
hour.” \---

Gene Kranz: "I don't care about what anything was DESIGNED to do, I care about
what it CAN do.”

THE FLIGHT OF THE PHOENIX (1965)

Frank Towns: We got an injured man in there. The doctor says he can't be
moved. You're suggesting we tack him onto this thing...and bounce him
around...

Dorfmann: With the material and personnel available ...this project would
require at least 12 days. Dr. Renaud, how long did you say Mr. Scarnati might
be expected to live? Six days?

Dr. Renaud: Perhaps less.

Dorfmann: [looking at Towns] See? The problem does not even arise. \---

Frank Towns: The little men with the slide rules and computers are going to
inherit the earth.

THE CORE

Col. Robert Iverson: Being a leader isn't about ability. It's about
responsibility.

Maj. Rebecca Childs: Got it, sir.

Col. Robert Iverson: No you don't, Beck. I mean, you're not just responsible
for the good ones. You've got to be responsible for the bad ones. You've got
to be ready to make the shitty call.

Maj. Rebecca Childs: What makes you think I'm not?

Col. Robert Iverson: Because you're so damn good. You haven't hit anything you
couldn't beat. I mean, hell, you were the one who figured out how to save the
space shuttle. You made me, you made the rest of NASA just look like an ass.
It's just you're used to winning... and you're not really a leader until
you've lost.---

THE SEVEN SAMURAI

Kambei Shimada: As a matter of fact, I'm preparing for a tough war. It will
bring us neither money nor fame. Want to join? \---

Kambei Shimada: Go to the north. The decisive battle will be fought there.

Gorobei Katayama: Why didn't you build a fence there?

Kambei Shimada: A good fort needs a gap. The enemy must be lured in. So we can
attack them. If we only defend, we lose the war.

GALAXY QUEST (yes,GALAXY QUEST)

Tommy Webber: Whoo!

Guy Fleegman: We're getting hammered, Jason! Return fire?

Jason Nesmith: No! Divert all energy to the armor!

Sarris: How adorable. The actors are going to play war with me.

Gwen DeMarco: Sarris' ship accelerating toward us at Mark 2.

Jason Nesmith: Accelerate to Mark 4! \---

Sarris: Let me remind you, sonny: I am a general. If you are counting on me to
blink, then you are making a deadly mistake.

Jason Nesmith: Well, let me tell you something, Sarris! It doesn't take a
great actor to recognize a bad one. You're sweating!

Gwen DeMarco: Armor almost gone, Jason!

Sarris: You fool! You fail to realize that with your armor gone, my ship will
tear through yours like tissue paper!

Jason Nesmith: And what you fail to realize is my ship is dragging mines!

Sarris: OH, NO! TURN! TURN!

